# Leg of lamb



## ferggie (Jan 3, 2016)

Smoking my first leg of lamb today in the MES 30. Rub with rosemary, garlic powder, thyme. Sea salt, ground pepper and olive oil. Alder, Apple and cherry are woods of choice. Pictures to follow.


----------



## sky monkey (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm jealous!  Was one of my early smokes and none of my family liked the taste of the lamb but it smoked up really nice.  Since I had all that leftovers I took it to the slicer and made gyros for a week with my very first tzatziki sauce.

  Can't wait to see the pictures, good luck!


----------



## ferggie (Jan 5, 2016)

Sorry no pictures. Let it rest wrapped in foil and while I was cleaning up the smoker my wife carved it up. I will say it turned out very good. Having left over Lamb & Cheese sandwich today for lunch again.


----------



## mummel (Jan 5, 2016)

Cooked to what IT?


----------



## ferggie (Jan 5, 2016)

Pulled when it reached 133 F then wrapped in foil and let it rest for 30 minutes.


----------



## mummel (Jan 5, 2016)

Wasnt that a bit rare?  We took our New Years lamb to 145F and it was pretty pink inside.  The meat close to the bone was raw.


----------



## ferggie (Jan 6, 2016)

The leg of Lamb I used was boneless. It was med/rare after it rested for 30 - 45 minutes wrapped in foil. Keep in mind it will continue to cook a little more during the time it is wrapped in foil.


----------

